# Flagship Resort - Atlantic City [Trading Value?]



## malonem68 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to the board and am actually considering a time share at the Flagship Resort in Atlantic City.  

I am looking at the resale market so I won't be spending an outragous amount on the unit.  As a matter of fact, I am looking at a fixed week 28 1 bedroom unit and may be able to get it for free.

So here is my problem/question.  I could care less about traveling to AC because I have a place in Sea Isle City available to me during the summer.  My question is the trading power of that week through II.  

I've read a lot of the posts about supply and demand but I don't want to jump into this thing if I can't easily trade that week.  

We would like to bank the week every year and take trips to different places.  I.e, Disney, Williamsburg, Hawaii, etc.  

Are there any Flagship owners out there that can let me know how well this unit will trade and if I am being reasonable in my expectations about trading?  I do have a family so we can only travel in the summer months, most likely the last week in August every year.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  If it makes more sense I can just walk away from the timeshare idea.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the maintenance fee for this resort?

With a 1 bdm., you will only be able to trade into a 1 bdm. - is that going to work with your family?

If you want to trade into the Disney Vacation Club, and Hawaii, those trades take a strong trader, and I'm not sure if this one will meet your needs.

I am not familiar with this area, but this TS is rated 6.5 out of 10 in the TUG Ratings and Reviews (I'd call that a "C") so I am not sure if it has the trade value you want.

You are asking the right questions, but before you accept this week, I'd do a lot more research.

Good luck!


----------



## malonem68 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.  

The maintenance fee's are around $600 per year.  (Then I guess you would have to add the II fees) so it would be under $1,000 per year for the unit.  

My main concern like you mentioned is the trading power.  It is apparently the highest demand week in AC so I thought maybe it would have some decent trading power.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 23, 2011)

II members can not trade into Disney Vacation Club as that is currently in RCI.

RCI members can trade up and down in unit size and catogory of season via their Points in RCI points membership OR their TPU credit in RCI Weeks membership. Both RCI systems allow multiple use year points to be combined (Weeks charges a fee).

Keep reading and learning HERE before spending your dollars to get something that won't work for you family.


----------



## malonem68 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you again for the timely response.

I understand the rating may not be to 'top tier' resort, but will the fact that it is the top part of the season help with trade value?

As far as the 1 bedroom unit it will be plenty for us.  (4 of us vacation)

Any Flagship owners out there have any input?

Thank you


----------



## stevedmatt (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are never going to use this resort, I wouldn't buy here. Even with that prime summer week, the supply at this "resort" is well below the demand. That may change slightly this year with the Revel casino opening in the same general area, but I wouldn't count on much trading value for that week.


----------



## malonem68 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice.  I have decided NOT to take the unit thanks to your insight.


----------



## Art4th (Nov 25, 2011)

I am an owner at the Flagship and go to Atlantic City frequently. I can't give you any info regarding tradiing power because I've never exchanged a Flagship unit, but I can tell you that the Flagship is usually booked up in the Summer. We either use the unit or rent it out, and we have never had a problem finding a renter in the Summer. The rental more than covers the MF's.


----------



## MosesandRoses (Nov 28, 2011)

*Flagship Owner*

Unfortunately the condition of the Flagship Resort and the terrible scores received from II Guests due to the resort condition and terrible service directly impacts the excahnge power.

This resort has had numerous health and OSHA voliations due to bedbugs, customers getting sick at their restaurant and unsafe working conditions.

Wanna buy my week too???


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

MosesandRoses said:


> This resort has had numerous health and OSHA voliations due to bedbugs, customers getting sick at their restaurant and unsafe working conditions.



Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG - I have deleted 3 identical posts. You seem to have an axe to grind here - I see that you live in Atlantic City - are you a disgruntled employee?  Otherwise, how are you privy to all this info.?  

Bed bugs have (unfortunately) become common place in even 5 Star Hotels.  PEOPLE carry bedbugs - it isn't a reflection of the cleanliness of the resort.


----------



## Art4th (Nov 29, 2011)

MosesandRoses said:


> Unfortunately the condition of the Flagship Resort and the terrible scores received from II Guests due to the resort condition and terrible service directly impacts the excahnge power.
> 
> This resort has had numerous health and OSHA voliations due to bedbugs, customers getting sick at their restaurant and unsafe working conditions.
> 
> Wanna buy my week too???



I don't believe this at all. The condition? The building is in pretty good shape and they've been remodeling and upgrading the pool and many of the units. I've never heard about any of the allegations described above and have never had an issue any time I've stayed there. Pretty suspicious for a first post.


----------



## Larry (Nov 29, 2011)

Art4th said:


> I don't believe this at all. The condition? The building is in pretty good shape and they've been remodeling and upgrading the pool and many of the units. I've never heard about any of the allegations described above and have never had an issue any time I've stayed there. Pretty suspicious for a first post.



Totally agree!!! I have been there 3 or 4 times and have never had any of the problems described. My last visit was this year for the week of Labor day and our studio unit was clean, comfortable for two with awesome views of the AC skyline and ocean from our 20th floor room. 

We did not eat at Flagship and went to restaurants and casino's at the major resorts off the boardwalk. Location could be better but shuttle service to casinos was very good. We will definitely go back especially after they finish the new Revele Resort and casino which is about a ten minute walk from Flagship.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 29, 2011)

> > I bought a timeshare at Flagship a little while ago, stayed there this year for the first time.  I have visited the location a number of times while staying at Skyline Tower.  The room was more than acceptable.  It is a nice place.  If you do not want the hustle and bustle of the Boardwalk Casinos this is a great location.  Also, great for families with young children.  As indicated in the earlier post, there is a free shuttle service to the Casino area of the Boardwalk.  Also, parking is free for owners even if you are not staying their so you can use their facilities and restaurant etc.  Overall it is a good resort.  As for the health and OSHA violations, can the poster stating this provide cites where copies of these citations are located, dates, etc. would be appriciated, if the poster has copies of them.  I have eaten at their restaurant on numerous stays in Atlantic City.  Foods pretty good and the prices are good when the discount for being an owner is used, otherwise they are run of the mill pricing.


----------



## bella-mia (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a Flagship owner.  I have never had trouble exchanging Flagship for several fantastic places in Orlando (my favorite was Grand Vista).  We have also traded for Grand Cayman Islands and Aruba (to name a few).  My husband and I are looking to sell our timeshare because we just bought our retirement home in Florida. We will sell at a very much discounted price.  We will not be traveling that much anymore for health reasons.  I found the Flagship to be very clean and never had a problem.  It has a fantastic location!  Feel free to contact me.


----------

